# alzaprima



## rodrigogarciajerez

Hola.
Alguno de Uds. conoce la traducción en inglés de la palabra "*alzaprima".*
Las alzaprimas se utilizan como elementos verticales de soporte para los encofrados o moldajes de forjados ó losas de hormigón armado.
Gracias


----------



## frida-nc

Hola:
La definicion del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española se alcanza desde la pagina español-español del diccionario WR.

*alzaprima**.* (Del ant. _alzaprime_, compuesto de los imper. de _alzar_ y _premir_).
* 1.     * f. *palanca*      (‖ barra inflexible para transmitir una fuerza).
* 2.     * f. Pedazo de madera o metal que se pone como cuña para realzar algo.
* 3.     * f. *puente*      (‖ tablilla de los instrumentos de arco).
* 4.     * f._ Arg._ y_ Par._ Carro estrecho, sin caja, de grandes ruedas, empleado para transportar troncos u otros objetos de mucho peso.
* 5.     * f._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Cadena o cadenilla que sirve para levantar y fijar al talón las espuelas pesadas.
* 6.     * f. ant. Artificio o engaño para derribar o perder a alguien.
*dar **~*a alguien.
* 1.     * loc. verb. ant. Usar de artificio o engaño para derribarlo o perderlo.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Ninguna acepción del diccionario me parece equivalente a la tuya, porque son herramientas en vez de partes permanentes de la construcción.  En tal contexto, se las llama *"levers."*  ¿Puedes aportar más detalles? ¿Son como pilas (piers)?

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigogarciajerez

Frida.
Muchas gracias, me parece que le significado *levers* es el mas adecuado.
SE trata de elementos verticales para soportar encofrados o moldajes de losas de hormigon, mientras estas se endurecen.

¿Me puedes explicar como revisar en el Forum??
me parece poco claro el sistema de revisión.

Gracias.


----------



## appc

También ando bsucando la traducción de Alzaprima, pero *lever*, pareciera que no es la palabra


----------



## Pamka

Para alzaprimas telescópicas encontré "telescopic props".

Saludos!


----------



## appc

Se agradece, suena muy lógico.


----------



## k-in-sc

As far as I know, a vertical component of a concrete form is a "post," and a diagonal one is a "brace."


----------



## botaya

Por lo que puedo entender aquí los lamamos puntales y su traduccion seria "Props"

Adjunto enlace para que los puedas ver y me dices.

http://www.ulma-c.com/6/Products/11/PROPS-AND-SHORING.aspx

Un saludo.


----------



## appc

Efectivamente Botaya, son esos los elementos en cuestión, muchas gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

Timber Props Vertical timber supports, posts or shores

http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/formwork-glossary.html


----------



## botaya

But I can't imagine using timber as a prop in todays building sites as I can't imagine the health and safety officer that approves it!!!


----------



## phantom2007

In many places, timber props are current. They are not necessarily unsafer than steel props, as traditionally the complete reinforced concrete holding structure is made from timber and remains in place until the concrete has hardened enough


----------

